# Cashback websites Quidco and Rpoints



## Joe Nonety (22 Nov 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has been using these UK based cashback sites?
If so, do they work OK for Irish members?

There's a bit about them here...


Is there any Irish equivalent?


----------



## beetlebum (27 Nov 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been using these UK based cashback sites?
> If so, do they work OK for Irish members?
> 
> There's a bit about them here...
> ...


 
i use rpoints and ipoints all the time. also use to use greasypalm.co.uk as well a lot.

rpoints i would say is the best at the moment.

quidco you cant use unless you are in the UK.

pigsback is the not very good irish equivalent IMO

let us know if you want me to send you a referral for these or any other advice 
take care


----------



## carpedeum (27 Nov 2007)

beetlebum said:


> i use rpoints and ipoints all the time. also use to use greasypalm.co.uk as well a lot.
> 
> rpoints i would say is the best at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
I'd never heard of these! 

I have been using Pigsback for some time, but, choice is very limited and they don't seem to be growing the business. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## beetlebum (27 Nov 2007)

carpedeum said:


> I'd never heard of these!
> 
> I have been using Pigsback for some time, but, choice is very limited and they don't seem to be growing the business.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 

well heres my referral link if you want to use it - i will split any refferals down the middle if you want to use it!

*<edit>*


<edit>


thanks


PS moderators - if this breaks the posting guidlines delete it, i had a quick look but coundn't spot anything!


----------



## cashback (3 Dec 2007)

Hi Folks,
just joined as a member here as I saw this thread. Have just launched an Ireland's first cashback site at www.curlyworm.com Basically we offer 2 versions-Free or Gold. From an Irish perspective we offer some different products to the UK based sites including the ability to book 9000 Irish properties online. Membership is not restricted to any geographic location and I will be expanding our range of products consistantly. Think we have some great offerings. Hope this may be of interest. Welcome any feedback anyone has.

Dara


----------



## Joe Nonety (3 Dec 2007)

beetlebum said:


> well heres my referral link if you want to use it - i will split any refferals down the middle if you want to use it!


 
I joined up last week (through your link). I was wondering how long does it take for transactions to show up in your statement?
I joined a few sites last Monday and there's no sign of them yet.


----------



## beetlebum (3 Dec 2007)

cashback said:


> Hi Folks,
> just joined as a member here as I saw this thread. Have just launched an Ireland's first cashback site at www.curlyworm.com Basically we offer 2 versions-Free or Gold. From an Irish perspective we offer some different products to the UK based sites including the ability to book 9000 Irish properties online. Membership is not restricted to any geographic location and I will be expanding our range of products consistantly. Think we have some great offerings. Hope this may be of interest. Welcome any feedback anyone has.
> 
> Dara


 
not bad Dara, i was actually setting up my own irish  cashback site at moment. Realised there was an opportunity for a site that payed in euros, and provided a portal to retailers that will post to ireland.  You appear to have built up a very comprehensive list of retailers already - so well done on that.

i'm off to check it more


----------



## beetlebum (3 Dec 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> I joined up last week (through your link). I was wondering how long does it take for transactions to show up in your statement?
> I joined a few sites last Monday and there's no sign of them yet.


 

can take up to a month unfortunately. i can see somepeople registered throu the above link but dont know who they were


----------



## cashback (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks Beetlebum, its been a labour of love to put it mildly! Severe lack of decent Irish based affiliates out there that even know what a cashback site is all about. Am developing a second phase of Curlyworm and hope to roll out in a few weeks so will keep you posted. Could save you serious time and money!

Dara


----------



## beetlebum (3 Dec 2007)

cashback said:


> Thanks Beetlebum, its been a labour of love to put it mildly! Severe lack of decent Irish based affiliates out there that even know what a cashback site is all about. Am developing a second phase of Curlyworm and hope to roll out in a few weeks so will keep you posted. Could save you serious time and money!
> 
> Dara


 
or make me a few quid and provide a valuable tool for the irish internet shopper!!!


----------



## cashback (3 Dec 2007)

beetlebum said:


> or make me a few quid and provide a valuable tool for the irish internet shopper!!!


 
Thats the plan! To make lots of smart people money offering a great new facility to Irish and non Irish online shoppers and those that travel! Hope soon to be able top offer those keen enough their own website that will offer over 10 million products-each commissionable!


----------



## Joe Nonety (4 Dec 2007)

beetlebum said:


> can take up to a month unfortunately. i can see somepeople registered throu the above link but dont know who they were


 

Ok thanks.
BTW, I'm not looking for any dough off you!


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Dec 2007)

_*Moderator's note*_

beetlebum, I've edited posts to remove your referral ID url, as it's against the spirit of our 'no advertising' rules (although not specifically mentoned, I'll grant you).

cashback, I've left your posts stand here because they are in direct response to JoeNonety's question and you have clearly declared your connection. But please do abide by the posting guidelines and don't, for example, post a strapline tag or a link to curlyworm.com as your signature here on AAM (you may of course list it as your home page under your profile, however).


----------

